# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Gardena C 14 e  - Πρόβλημα με το πότισμα.

## andreas2022

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Να μπω κατ ευθείαν στο πρόβλημα.Έχω τοποθετήσει ένα ποτιστικό gardena C-14 e το οποίο ξεκίνησα να το λειτουργώ από εχθές με προοπτική να δω αν λειτουργεί σωστά μέχρι να φύγουμε για διακοπές και να κάνω ότι διορθώσεις χρειαστούν μέχρι τότε. Έχω περίπου 70 γλάστρες από μικρές μέχρι και πολύ μεγάλες. Το πρόγραμμα είναι το Νο 5, δηλαδή 5 λεπτά καθημερινά. Δυστυχώς στις ψηλές γλάστρες και μόνο από την μία πλευρά φαίνεται ότι η πίεση δεν είναι αρκετή για να σπρώξει το νερό και να τις ποτίσει, ενώ εκείνες που βρίσκονται στην άλλη πλευρά ποτίζονται κανονικά. Καμιά ιδέα πως μπορώ να το διορθώσω;

Ευχαριστώ,
Ανδρέας

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Να μπω κατ ευθείαν στο πρόβλημα.Έχω τοποθετήσει ένα ποτιστικό gardena C-14 e το οποίο ξεκίνησα να το λειτουργώ από εχθές με προοπτική να δω αν λειτουργεί σωστά μέχρι να φύγουμε για διακοπές και να κάνω ότι διορθώσεις χρειαστούν μέχρι τότε. Έχω περίπου 70 γλάστρες από μικρές μέχρι και πολύ μεγάλες. Το πρόγραμμα είναι το Νο 5, δηλαδή 5 λεπτά καθημερινά. Δυστυχώς στις ψηλές γλάστρες και μόνο από την μία πλευρά φαίνεται ότι η πίεση δεν είναι αρκετή για να σπρώξει το νερό και να τις ποτίσει, ενώ εκείνες που βρίσκονται στην άλλη πλευρά ποτίζονται κανονικά. Καμιά ιδέα πως μπορώ να το διορθώσω;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> Ανδρέας


Επειδή έχω κι εγώ σύστημα ποτίσματος, έχω αγοράσει τα ρυθμιζόμενα μπεκ και τα έχω καταφέρει μια χαρά σε όλες τις γλάστρες. Εσύ τι έχεις κάνει από θέμα μπέκ...??Τα δικά σου μπεκ έχουν ρυθμιστή ποσότητας??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> στις ψηλές γλάστρες


 Επειδή είναι πολλές οι γλάστρες για την ποσότητα νερού που μπορεί να παρέχει μια βρύση φεύγει πλήρως το νερό στις π.χ. 60 γλάστρες , οπότε δεν μένει τίποτα για τις π.χ. τελευταίες γλάστρες και που είναι υπερυψωμένες .

Ο τρόπος στάγδην που θα ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να είναι τέτοιος ώστε να βγαίνει νερό σε σταγόνες (αντί μπόλικης ελεύθερης ροής νερού σε ορισμένα μόνο μπεκ) έτσι ώστε να μην υστερεί κανένα μπεκ από επάρκεια πίεσης , και όλα να έχουν μια περίσσια πίεση ικανή να βγάζει μέχρι και το τελευταίο μπεκ και ας χρειαστεί περισσότερο χρόνο.

Μια διακλάδωση Ταυ στην μέση (35 γλάστρες αριστερά και 35 γλάστρες δεξιά ) θα βοηθήσει επίσης .

----------

vasilllis (26-07-22)

----------

